# Any way to test USB cable speed?



## idyllhands

I have a bunch of old usb cables that I'd like to test the speeds on.  Anyway to do so?


----------



## silver295

idyllhands said:


> I have a bunch of old usb cables that I'd like to test the speeds on.  Anyway to do so?



Dunno really . Have the cable got any info on them that u could maybe look up on the Internet??

-Silver


----------



## cohen

cable tester.... or there could be a program out there....


----------



## The_Other_One

Find a USB 2.0 device and plug it in?  Honestly I can't recall ever having a problem with my older cables not working at high-speeds.  Perhaps sometime I'll find the cable from my ancient USB capture card and see how it likes some of my external drives.


----------



## alexyu

i think the speed is somewhere in eventvwr...


----------

